# Paper weight for poster prints?



## MrMiyagisGoatee (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm fairly new to screen printing, and I have a question about paper weight for poster prints. So far I have only used 100# cover for prints. I've also seen a lot of prints on 80# cover.

The question is, does 60# cover or less also work for screen printing? I'm using Speedball acrylic permanent ink, if that matters.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say any weight would work if it'll stand up to the absorption of any water from the ink without wrinkling, but it also depends on the purpose of the print. If you're doing quick and dirty posters for a show designed to be stuck in storefront windows, anything that'll hold it's shape would probably do. If you're printing art posters, you'll want a 100% rag stock that is stiff enough so that it could be rolled up in a tube, but stiff enough so that it won't wrinkle or likely get folded so tightly that it would crease. If you've got a good art supply store handy, try different weights, or get friendly with an offset print shop and see if you can mooch a few samples of card and letterhead weight stocks to test.

Pitman Graphics
T-Shirt Printing by Pitman Graphics


----------



## MrMiyagisGoatee (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the response. it'll just be personal work, for the most part. i'm just concerned about the paper wrinkling if it's too thin. we don't really have any good resources for paper around here. i've found a few good places online, but the shipping charges are always high b/c of the large size of the paper.


----------

